# Myford Planer Restoration



## Mark A (21 Apr 2015)

Hi chaps,

I bought this dinky Myford planer from eBay last week for £50 with the intention of restoring it. 












I've since begun derusting the machine electrolytically.

One little question: how do I remove the cutter block? 

Here's some pictures:
















I assume the steel components at either end of the arbor are flange bearings?


Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Myfordman (21 Apr 2015)

I'd assume the shaft has to be pressed out. It clearly has been out fairly recently as it has a modern cogged type belt fitted


----------



## blackrodd (21 Apr 2015)

I don't know anything about these planers, I did find a post (2007) that advised someone to e mail myford direct, or 'phone. Myford sent him an instruction sheet.
Apparently myford changed hands in 2012, but it may still be worth a try.
http://www.myford.co.uk/
HTH Regards Rodders


----------



## dickm (21 Apr 2015)

blackrodd":2og11pak said:


> I don't know anything about these planers, I did find a post (2007) that advised someone to e mail myford direct, or 'phone. Myford sent him an instruction sheet.
> Apparently myford changed hands in 2012, but it may still be worth a try.
> http://www.myford.co.uk/
> HTH Regards Rodders



Sadly, the folk who took over the Myford name haven't got any interest in their woodworking stuff, so wouldn't hold out much hope in that direction.


----------



## blackrodd (21 Apr 2015)

I found this,"Data sheet and manual for the ML8 WOODLATHE and the MYFORD PLANER AND ATTACHMENTS. https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mm539
Looks like it may be of some use, except for the price, Have a butchers.
HTH Regards Rodders


PS Dickm, thanks for the post, I did wonder as it all seems to be about Lathes.
Rodders


----------



## Mark A (22 Apr 2015)

Hi chaps,

Dick - I didn't know Myford were still around... though I suppose it doesn't matter now if they're only interested in their metalworking lathes.

Blackrodd - Thanks for the link. I came across this page on the site which looks promising: Operators Manual, Maintenance Manual, Parts Manual and Catalog for a Myford planer. I'll call them tomorrow to confirm.

Bob - I don't have a press myself; though a mechanic who I've used more times than I'd like fixing my last van may own one. Otherwise I wonder if I can knock something up?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## swb58 (22 Apr 2015)

I was watching that, it'll be a nice machine when you've got it sorted.

I think I know someone who has an 80 ton press. You've got to be sure what needs pressing where though because it doesn't ask questions.


----------



## Myfordman (22 Apr 2015)

I feel that the last thing you need are hefty presses. You need gentle pressure tried between various points to see what happens. Excess pressure is likely to break something and there are no replacement parts for these machines!! Improvised pressing devices are ideal for this sort of job.

A selection of rings such as old bearings, maybe big nuts and short pushers such as old bolts (they may well get damaged in the process).

No hammers EVER maybe a rubber mallet but keep an eye open for which part of the machine is taking the reaction of your blows. Castings rarely bend, they just snap!
Proceed with care, if something is not working stop and think why rather than apply more force.
Good luck


----------



## Mark A (22 Apr 2015)

Myfordman":3f3xcaui said:


> I feel that the last thing you need are hefty presses. You need gentle pressure tried between various points to see what happens. Excess pressure is likely to break something and there are no replacement parts for these machines!! Improvised pressing devices are ideal for this sort of job.
> 
> A selection of rings such as old bearings, maybe big nuts and short pushers such as old bolts (they may well get damaged in the process).
> 
> ...



Hi Bob,

This morning I attempted to knock through the shaft with a dead blow hammer and a short bit of pine dowel. It wouldn't budge.

I didn't want to use more force, so what do you suggest?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## mseries (22 Apr 2015)

Mark A":bqa6vg85 said:


> Dick - I didn't know Myford were still around... though I suppose it doesn't matter now if they're only interested in their metalworking lathes.


Just around the corner from where I work. I see (one of) their van(s) quiet often. Same site as RDG Tools which makes me think they are related.


----------



## dickm (22 Apr 2015)

mseries":3dw0xnkb said:


> Just around the corner from where I work. I see (one of) their van(s) quiet often. Same site as RDG Tools which makes me think they are related.



They are one and the same. RDG bought the name and the remaining stock from Beeston and are making/having made, some of the stuff that the Beeston firm used to make. From reading around, it sounds like RDG have outsourced most of the manufacturing, with variable results. 
When they first bought the name, they were very heavy handed in trying to stop anyone advertising stuff on a certain auction site using the Myford name, even if it was genuine, secondhand stuff. Think they've now seen sense, but they still seem to be regarded with considerable suspicion by old-school Myfordians. 
Good luck with the planer. Always nice to see old British engineering being brought back to life.


----------



## Myfordman (22 Apr 2015)

Mark A":2uq2kmgg said:


> Myfordman":2uq2kmgg said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that the last thing you need are hefty presses. You need gentle pressure tried between various points to see what happens. Excess pressure is likely to break something and there are no replacement parts for these machines!! Improvised pressing devices are ideal for this sort of job.
> ...



I'd expect something to be holding the shaft in which need removing/releasing first.

I expect the manual to have diagrams which show every single part- certainly if they are as detailed as the ones for their engineering lathes they will.


----------



## parvum (22 Apr 2015)

Hi
I too like messing around with old machinery and this link may be helpful https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mm539p This site, lathes .co.uk is a mine of information.Show us some pictures of your refurb please!

best regards 

Paul


----------



## Taffery (27 Apr 2020)

Hi,
I have this planer (Myford Pr11) and can shed some light if you still need it. I'm after a few pointers myself if you have any further info. 
Peter


----------



## Taffery (27 Apr 2020)

Mark A":56g01wc3 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> I bought this dinky Myford planer from eBay last week for £50 with the intention of restoring it.
> 
> ...




Do you still have this planer? 
I have one too. I may be able to help and maybe you could help me a little? 
Regards, 
Peter


----------



## mark_n (3 Sep 2020)

Taffery said:


> Do you still have this planer?
> I have one too. I may be able to help and maybe you could help me a little?
> Regards,
> Peter


I have a 'pictorial view showing construction and part numbers' if that is of help.


----------



## Mike Cox (8 Sep 2020)

mark_n said:


> I have a 'pictorial view showing construction and part numbers' if that is of help.


I have just acquired a what I believe to be a PR11 and would be most grateful for any literature, manual parts lists or directions to information other than lathes. Co. UK, thanks Mike


----------



## mark_n (9 Sep 2020)

I'll get my manual to scanner, and will upload files here.


----------



## RGIvy (10 Sep 2020)

I've also just bought one of these planers to restore. Haven't even got as far as taking pics!
All I've done so far is to feel the blades, I have one totally sharp and the other totally blunt - obviously not set correctly.
Can anyone point me to where I can get new blades?
thanks
Rog


----------



## Myfordman (10 Sep 2020)

Why not just get them sharpened. Your local saw doctor should be able to do this or there are several postal services.
I use Sawtech in Eastleigh


----------



## RGIvy (10 Sep 2020)

Myfordman said:


> Why not just get them sharpened.


I plan to sharpen anyway, it’s just that I’d like a spare set to swap out while I send the others off.


----------



## Myfordman (10 Sep 2020)

OK Understood. If the knives are simple flat and without holes then you can get some to modify to the correct size fairly easily. If they have holes/slots in then you will need to get those cut with a laser or water jet. You might find Doug, from Cutting Solutions who is a member here might be able to help you.
Myford as a company and the name sold to RDG who AFAIK are only interested in providing limited support to the engineering lathes.


----------



## clogs (10 Sep 2020)

RDG get there stuff mainly from India......
I dont / wont use em any more.....overpriced and poor quality.....
Shame cos they could have done very well in years to come....

Blades for ur planer are easy to get....firstly if u can get one out measure it and look on ebay...
plenty of firms that will make em.....
by this I meanthey just cut it from the approp strip of blade...often a 1m long.....
it's nothing special.....
ur's will be prob clamped with a longish bolt in a blind hole and a lock nut.....very basic.....
and not much diff to todays machines....mines 40cm and just the same....
be interested in ur rebuild.....
please keep the info and photo's going.....


----------



## mark_n (11 Sep 2020)

No more blades at myford  Seems like the last set were sold 1st September.


----------



## RGIvy (11 Sep 2020)

frank horton said:


> Blades for ur planer are easy to get....firstly if u can get one out measure it and look on ebay...
> plenty of firms that will make em.....
> by this I meanthey just cut it from the approp strip of blade...often a 1m long.....
> it's nothing special.....



Could you recommend a particular company/site to cut blades to size?
I've looked and not that easy to find


----------



## mark_n (11 Sep 2020)

Myford PR11 Manual


----------



## clogs (11 Sep 2020)

Hi Mark, struggled a bit as they had changed their name....but here u go....Services.html
the link does work they are called NLS near Enfield, Middx....they do post.....
please let me know how u get on with them....
there was another place just outside Shefield that I used but I cant find em at the mo.....
if u get stuck let me know....
good luck


----------



## Myfordman (11 Sep 2020)

RGIvy said:


> Could you recommend a particular company/site to cut blades to size?
> I've looked and not that easy to find


read my post above !


----------



## johnnyb (11 Sep 2020)

I restored one of these years ago and took pictures. I seem to recall the bearings were held with allen grub screws. may be wrong though. the thicknesser part seems to be missing on the photos.its a machined table on a graduated bar and a bracket that attaches to the infeed table. and a spring to hold the wood to the table. primitive but effective. surprisingly well made item


----------



## Phill05 (11 Sep 2020)

Interesting reading about this planer again I have the same model under the bench I had forgot about been there quite a few years after it took off the tip of my middle finger.

Phill


----------



## Trilogy82 (11 Sep 2020)

I picked one of these up a few years ago in fairly good condition aside from the blades. (Looks like they came into contact with a nail or two on their time) Replacements we’re available on a certain auction site but tbh I struggled to justify the €80 price tag at the time. I’d be interested to hear how you get on RGIvy with NLS. If they can come up with a set for fair money I’d be interested too.

On a related note, when I picked the planer up the guy selling it handed me a folder with a pile of original documentation - original sales brochure, pricelists, original sales order, exploded parts diagram, manual and a letter from Myford to the dealer from 1963. Nice to have! If anyone needs any one these let me know and I can scan them.


----------



## kevinbrown (27 Nov 2020)

Trilogy82 said:


> I picked one of these up a few years ago in fairly good condition aside from the blades. (Looks like they came into contact with a nail or two on their time) Replacements we’re available on a certain auction site but tbh I struggled to justify the €80 price tag at the time. I’d be interested to hear how you get on RGIvy with NLS. If they can come up with a set for fair money I’d be interested too.
> 
> On a related note, when I picked the planer up the guy selling it handed me a folder with a pile of original documentation - original sales brochure, pricelists, original sales order, exploded parts diagram, manual and a letter from Myford to the dealer from 1963. Nice to have! If anyone needs any one these let me know and I can scan them.


please could i have a scanned copy of the p11 planer documaents or manuals


----------



## Phill05 (7 Mar 2021)

Trilogy82 said:


> I picked one of these up a few years ago in fairly good condition aside from the blades. (Looks like they came into contact with a nail or two on their time) Replacements we’re available on a certain auction site but tbh I struggled to justify the €80 price tag at the time. I’d be interested to hear how you get on RGIvy with NLS. If they can come up with a set for fair money I’d be interested too.
> 
> On a related note, when I picked the planer up the guy selling it handed me a folder with a pile of original documentation - original sales brochure, pricelists, original sales order, exploded parts diagram, manual and a letter from Myford to the dealer from 1963. Nice to have! If anyone needs any one these let me know and I can scan them.



Hi, just dug my planer out the workshop would it be possible to ask for a copy of the parts sheet please.
Got a lot of cleaning to do on it been sat quite a few years.


----------



## Bartfatboy (18 Aug 2021)

Trilogy82 said:


> I picked one of these up a few years ago in fairly good condition aside from the blades. (Looks like they came into contact with a nail or two on their time) Replacements we’re available on a certain auction site but tbh I struggled to justify the €80 price tag at the time. I’d be interested to hear how you get on RGIvy with NLS. If they can come up with a set for fair money I’d be interested too.
> 
> On a related note, when I picked the planer up the guy selling it handed me a folder with a pile of original documentation - original sales brochure, pricelists, original sales order, exploded parts diagram, manual and a letter from Myford to the dealer from 1963. Nice to have! If anyone needs any one these let me know and I can scan them.


Would it be possible for me to get a scanned copy of those at all please. I am just downsizing to a PR11 and would really like to know as much as possible about the machine before I start.


----------



## Hornet99 (25 Sep 2021)

kevinbrown said:


> please could i have a scanned copy of the p11 planer documaents or manuals



+1 please trilogy if you can? Thanks


----------



## Myfordman (25 Sep 2021)

Don't hold your breath. Check his profile. Not been here for a year.


----------



## Wildman (25 Sep 2021)

unless you need to replace the belt or bearings why bother taking the shaft out. The blades can be reground easy enough and reset carefully.


----------



## Wildman (25 Sep 2021)

simple when you know how.


----------



## Hornet99 (25 Sep 2021)

Wildman said:


> simple when you know how.




Excellent thanks. As I can barely use a chisel I'm pretty much snookered. How would I get one made? Has anyone any advice please.


----------



## Shorty (26 Sep 2021)

I was lucky enough to buy a PR 11 planer this week, complete with thicknesser and the all important spring! I think they are super little machines, very solid and well built. Doing smaller projects these days i'm hoping it will be a perfect companion to my 1930's saw table, again cast iron, solid and well constructed. 
Yesterday afternoon I took the bearings out to clean and grease. Not brilliant engineering practice I know but the method worked.
First I removed the two grub screws. There was enough room for sideways movement of the cutter block to use a peice of wood and tap it sideways. That pushed one of the bearings out by about 5mm, enough to grab with a pipe wrench and wiggle it all the way out. With one taken out I could put a peice of wood into the hole and knock the other one out by 5mm and repeat the "grip and Wriggle". 
Maybe I was just lucky and they had not been rusting in for too many years but it worked for me. Hope it may be an idea for somebody else to try.


----------



## Phill05 (26 Sep 2021)

I dug mine out of storage last year and cleaned it up, the way to get the bearing blocks out is so simple, you take out the grease nipple each end of the spindle and replace with a bolt once you have undone the grub screws you can pull them out.

I hope this helps someone doing the same restore as once you have it running it is a fine planer to use.

I did a write-up see below:

I read on a UKW post about a guy that had a Myford PR11 planer and he used it most days I remembered many years ago I had one that I tucked away under the bench in the workshop, so dug it out, when it was stored away I had taken out the cutters and adjusters and put them in a box along with 2 sets of spare blades, spanner, grease gun, but the spindle lock had gone missing (good memory). I found over the years it had gained some rust mostly on the shafts, the beds and fence had had lots of wax over the years and this had held off the rust.

So started my job to strip down and bring it back into use, first I got hold of some rust eater to put the shafts and spindle to soak in overnight.

Next thing I stripped down the bearings and spindle, very simple job to do take out the grease nipple each end get a strip of metal drill a hole in it and poke a 0BA bolt through screw into bearing block and pull but first remembering to undue the grub screws, found something interesting in the spindle when you take out the bearing blocks there is a baffle plate with a hole through to push out the opposite bearing case, the centre of the spindle is full of old hard grease when it was greased in the past the grease went through this hole and not much of if any went into the bearings so will make up a bar to be a sliding fit inside the spindle so when you grease them the grease will come back into the bearings, (Myford never thought of that one) will replace with new bearings later, cleaned out the old grease from within the spindle put it into soak.

Then took off the two beds and started cleaning / rubbing down the main casting, day 2 cleaned the two beds and fence, the screws holding the two roller extensions need replacing rusted bad so will make new ones will also replace the spindle lock at the same time.

Took parts out of cleaner they came out well no rust at all so washed off and stored till ready to re-fit.

Well had a good day at the lathe made four 1/4" BSF bolts and the spindle lock all in stainless steel, turned a bar in hard plastic to part fill the void in the spindle, now when you grease it hits the end of the bar and comes back into the bearing rollers, job well done!!!

Paint came today (www.paragonpaints.co.uk BS2660-5-059/0.5L,Sky) so was able to put first coat on perfect match, will leave a few days to harden then finish coat.

When the paint has hardened off I will re-wax the beds and fence I remembered I used to run the heat gun over the cast and applied the wax whilst still warm and you get some wax melt into the cast and it lasted longer.

Well the new bearings and belt came they are now fitted, and I took some more images before moving out the way to get the stand and motor sorted next.

Went digging in the old shed for the stand and motor no go on this at all completely rotted and I don't like the look of the old Hover motor as well so back to the drawing board.

I was thinking of making an aluminium frame for the base but I found I had a frame from an old plotter that is better made than aluminium, now I need to locate a motor and starter.


----------



## Wildman (26 Sep 2021)

Hornet99 said:


> Excellent thanks. As I can barely use a chisel I'm pretty much snookered. How would I get one made? Has anyone any advice please.


just get a long screw of the correct size and a nut, washer and a suitable spacer. to be honest if you have a problem with that then you should not be taking it apart in the first place.


----------



## Hornet99 (29 Sep 2021)

Wildman said:


> just get a long screw of the correct size and a nut, washer and a suitable spacer. to be honest if you have a problem with that then you should not be taking it apart in the first place.



It's a cross I bear, but I tend to over think the problem and.... I learn best by watching. We can't all be good at everything. You put up a post [sincere thanks it was fascinating] with a video saying "simple when you know how" so I set about finding a toolmaker to make the tool in the video [which I have done] and all I needed was a long screw of the correct size and a nut, washer and a suitable spacer all along.


----------



## Wildman (29 Sep 2021)

ah well never mind at least you know how to now.


----------



## Hornet99 (29 Sep 2021)

Wildman said:


> ah well never mind at least you know how to now.



I do thanks to you, much appreciated.


----------



## Iceman (29 Jul 2022)

I have one of these planers but it did not come with the leaf spring and it makes me nervous hearing about not using without one. Does anyone have any drawings, images and dimensions of what is required so I can make one?
Thanks for any help and advice..


----------

